# Monday morning wake-up tournament



## fishwrm (May 15, 2008)

Monday May 11... 6:30 a.m. To 11:30 a.m... Griggs... $15 per person... 2 man team... Same as last year... 100% payback... Fun tournament...
See you there!! 
Also, fished the Tues. Nite Tournament last night... Good job... Nice to be back, let's support this well run tournament.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome! I'll be there. I scheduled my classes at OSU around this so I could fish them this year.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you have to have a 2 man team?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Been waiting for word on this post, we'll be there!!


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

No Rick you can fish solo if you would Like I did a few times last year come join us


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Will someone tell me where this tourny is held?


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Griggs Res Columbus, once the kid is out of school I can jack my schedule around and do some of these.


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Thick Rick said:


> Do you have to have a 2 man team?


I fished these alone each time last year. If you want to pair up let me know.


----------



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

Will they be running this into summer, and is there a club fee? I have a few Mondays off in June


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! Look who finally came out of hibernation! Glad to see you are still around man. I do not believe that there are any fee's except for the entry fee. I plan to hit a few of these events as well when I get the time. I hope to see you there.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

No club fee just 15.00 per man come on out Boomer 

Phil I hope you stop out too


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I am just getting back on my feet but when I start getting around better I will have to fish a few of these also Love the old river Kenny Q


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I should be able to make some of these myself. I cant wait. Just have to remind myself on Sunday night to get up on time! LOL What were the results from the last 2 weeks?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Phil Carver said:


> I should be able to make some of these myself. I cant wait. Just have to remind myself on Sunday night to get up on time! LOL What were the results from the last 2 weeks?


Winning weight for week one: 9 lbs 6 oz.

Week two: 8 lbs 8 oz including a 4 lb 8 oz kicker


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Will they be having this tournament this coming Monday?? I'm sure we can get a few more to come on out since alot are off. 

GarryS


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I did not get any information on them holding a tournament on Memorial Day when I was there last week. I know they didn't hold one last year for Memorial Day. I'm heading out of town to see my Grandson Monday but I'm looking forward to fishing the rest of the Monday Early Bird tournaments after that


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wolfhook120 said:


> I did not get any information on them holding a tournament on Memorial Day when I was there last week. I know they didn't hold one last year for Memorial Day. I'm heading out of town to see my Grandson Monday but I'm looking forward to fishing the rest of the Monday Early Bird tournaments after that


Hmm....I am pretty sure they did hold one last year on memorial day. I hope they do this monday, should get a decent turnout.


----------



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

Phil , 

Fished it Monday... 
First was 8lbs 8oz
Second was 6lbs 4oz
Third was 5lbs 8oz
Fourth 5lbs 6oz

I think there were around 10 boats and only 5 caught limits. We placed 4th with 5 small fish. I did not ask if they were going to do it this Monday so I don't know for sure.


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

I talked with Al on Friday and there will be a Monday Morning this week. See y'all there!


----------



## ajjohnson (Mar 22, 2009)

Is this on for Memorial Day 5/25/09.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

ajjohnson said:


> Is this on for Memorial Day 5/25/09.


yes it is. They will be fishing


----------

